# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Кружево

## ираник

Продам  кружево  производство СССР

1. Вискоза 2см*8,5м и 2см*7,5м  по 2 гр. метр
2. Х/б     3,5см*8 м  и 2,5см*5м   по 6 гр. метр
3. Шитье х/б  5 см*8 м по 5гр. метр и 9см*4м  по 7гр. метр
4. Х/б   1,5см*9м и 1,5см*4м по 3 гр. и черное 1,5*3 м
5. Х/б  беж. 4см*21м 8 гр. метр
6. Х/б 4 см*4,5м  6гр.метр
0975195809 или 0938515861

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

№ 3 Шитье х/б 5 см*8 м по 5гр. -продано

----------


## ираник

продам

----------


## ираник

продам

----------


## ираник

кружева брюссельские

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## poncito

кружево  №6 х/б ?

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

ап

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

Котовского ( Таирово - Черемушки - Центр передвигаются по договоренности ).

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

про

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

уточняйте остаток и цену

----------

